# wheelies



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

recently i saw a video of a nitro evader doing whellies i wanted to know how i can make mine do that, can any body tell me how


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

How old is your evader? It could be that your transmission might be worn out or your not getting enough torque from the motor.


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

i got it for x-mas


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

hmm idk.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

well lets see im no wheely expert but i would think that its all about weight transfer. so lets use logic now granted this may or may not work but hey its worth a try. if i remember right the fuel tank on an evader is near the forward part of the truck. try running it either 1/2 full or less to reduce weight on the front part of the truck. then i would crank those preload collars on the front shocks all the way down so that all the weight is on the back half of the truck. the possibly put stiffer springs or add anti squat shims to the rear of the truck so that the energy isnt wasted preloading the shocks but is used in putting those front wheels way up! then the next thing i have to recomend is some tires and driving conditions. i would start in the street. and if you have em put some sticky street treads or slicks on that bad boy and (possibly add traction sauce?) so that the rear in is nice ad sticky. Oh duh the basics. make sure your slipper is nice and tight (not locked) but tight and make sure your clutch and shoes are nice and clean so they hook up. but that is about all i can think of right now besides switching to some different gearing.


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 23, 2007)

All i can say is that since i added the os .18 tz motor to my little old peice of rusty all it likes to do is wheelie, even at 40mph. Sooooo, like the saying goes, there is no replacement for displacement, get an os engine, they make killer power.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i agree. i put an os .18 in my son's GT and it wheelies on command. as a matter of fact, it ripped the tranny gears out on command too untill i put metal gears in it LOL.


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 23, 2007)

Oh yeah, forgot about the tranny gears, lol, and the axles. I am on my third pair of axles and am almost ready for the fourth. I only broke the one intermeddiate gear in mytranny but it was a year and a half old so i just put the stock one back in to see how long it will last. It is after all just a basher.


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

i changed the idler gear 5 times before i invested in a metal one, i also put a metal diff gear in it because i smoked that once also. i think i broke 3 cvd axles in half too... the hard coated ones LOL.... i havn't figured out how to bullet proof that yet. when my boy drives it i turn the throttle endpoint down a little on the radio, but when i drive it 100% lol.


----------



## mac3194 (Jan 13, 2008)

sativa how much did the os .18 tz cost $


----------



## blade (Oct 1, 2007)

i got a dynamite mach .15 for sale, that thing pulled wheelies in my x-nt, its a non pullstart though, but if you tune it right you could maybe get some wheelies out of it.


----------



## style-n-speed (Jul 12, 2007)

If you are trying to just get wheelies out of it, make the rear springs nice and stiff. This will keep it from squatting as much and it may help you wheely! Also, you might want lean the carb a bit more also. this will give you more power. Just make sure you see blue smoke coming out of the exhaust. No Smoke Means Danger! Good luck! :woohoo:


----------



## mastersativa (Nov 23, 2007)

I paid 150 installed at local hobby shop. VEEERRRRRRRYYYYY well spent money. My cousin has an ofna lx, an ofna ultra, a heavily modified savage and i can keep up with them easily. On the right conditions permitting traction i can smoke em all.


----------



## oldschoolsdime9 (Feb 19, 2006)

not sure if they still make it or not but I had a pullstart os cvr .18 and it would pull wheelies all day long in a tmaxx.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

style-n-speed said:


> If you are trying to just get wheelies out of it, make the rear springs nice and stiff. This will keep it from squatting as much and it may help you wheely! Also, you might want lean the carb a bit more also. this will give you more power. Just make sure you see blue smoke coming out of the exhaust. No Smoke Means Danger! Good luck! :woohoo:


You want it to squat and transfer weight to the rear. Stiffening up the rear will increase wheel spin and make the rear looser.

If it has a slipper, tighten it, Gear down for more low end torque... larger spur or smaller pinion.
keep your engine tuned well.


----------



## style-n-speed (Jul 12, 2007)

DJ1978 said:


> You want it to squat and transfer weight to the rear. Stiffening up the rear will increase wheel spin and make the rear looser.
> 
> If it has a slipper, tighten it, Gear down for more low end torque... larger spur or smaller pinion.
> keep you engine tuned well.


Your right DJ! Thats why I love forums, I learn something new everyday! Thanks for that correction. :thumbsup:


----------

